# anyone have a used bazooka for sale!!!



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

i am looking to buy a used bazooka that is in running condition but does not need to be in good condition. I want to buy one for a project. mostly i want one with a good head (decent) dont want to spend much.


----------



## Nolanfelix (Dec 17, 2011)

*2 tapetech bazookas for sale*

I have 2 tapetech bazookas that were both recently rebuilt professionally. 300 each. They run perfectly



Ooops you're in Canada... That might be an issue with shipping


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

korby_17 said:


> i am looking to buy a used bazooka that is in running condition but does not need to be in good condition. I want to buy one for a project. mostly i want one with a good head (decent) dont want to spend much.


Might have one of those gold coloured ones for sale this spring:yes:


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

I have a good tapetech for $700 and I'm in Canada.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Nolanfelix said:


> I have 2 tapetech bazookas that were both recently rebuilt professionally. 300 each. They run perfectly
> 
> 
> 
> Ooops you're in Canada... That might be an issue with shipping


At $300, I am interested. Is there any way that you could post a picture of them? It would be a couple weeks before I would have the extra cash anyway.


----------



## MTLtaper (Nov 19, 2011)

i have a legal tapetech whit 1 hr use!bran new ( not a rebuilt )
700 free shipping


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

korby_17 said:


> i am looking to buy a used bazooka that is in running condition but does not need to be in good condition. I want to buy one for a project. mostly i want one with a good head (decent) dont want to spend much.


I'm debating whether to fix mine, or cut it up into pieces. If the 2nd choice, you can have the head.


----------



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

K thanks I want it to just cut it down and make a closet bazooka about 2 feet long. It's not necessary but I want to do it as a project


----------



## denny1971 (Feb 21, 2012)

thanks


----------



## denny1971 (Feb 21, 2012)

Nolanfelix said:


> I have 2 tapetech bazookas that were both recently rebuilt professionally. 300 each. They run perfectly


----------



## denny1971 (Feb 21, 2012)

denny1971 said:


> I am interested in purchasing a bazooka tube. Thank you Dennis


Are your bazooka's drywall tubes still available? Thank you dennis 267-979-0492


----------



## denny1971 (Feb 21, 2012)

thanks


----------



## denny1971 (Feb 21, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Chill out, Denny.


----------



## MTLtaper (Nov 19, 2011)

denny1971 said:


> I am interested in your bazooka drywall tool. Still available? Thanks dennis 267-979-0492 Phila pa


sorry i sold it on ebay last week


----------



## denny1971 (Feb 21, 2012)

sorry


----------

